# Pen size



## Chance (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello all. I was wondering if someone could tell me what size of pen I should have for four does that I will be breadimg. I am looking into something very easy to move like the panels below. They look like they would last forever.
http://www.allengateandpanel.com/products/lightweight-panels?id=17&page=1


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't know exactly how much room you would need, but for 4 does I had 6, 16ft panels, and then later expanded about 4 more before babies. That was when I first got goats, been about 3 years. You will fall in love with goats, so go ahead and make more room than you need so that if you get anymore, or keep a baby you already have the room. Good Luck. I'd say get about 8-10 of those panels you are looking at.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What size does?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Might need to add mine are NDs. And one is NDxNubian, so if you have a bigger breed of goat don't listen to my post.:angel2:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 3 LaManchas in a 15x24 area. I only have one or two give birth per year and I sell all the kids as fast as possible. I wouldn't keep more than the 3 permanently in my size area.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

OP How much space do you have, and what kind of does?


----------



## Chance (Feb 8, 2016)

Right now I don't have any does. My wife and I are really interested in getting some when we stop truck driving. Right now we are looking at getting four does of a milk breed and maybe crossing them with a meat breed one a year for the milk and meat. We live on 17 acres. I was thinking I needed a 2000 square feet lot minimum for them but it seems I may have been mistaken.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

By pen do you mean their shelter or their outdoor area? I was talking about my shelter. I have half an acre for my goats. I wish I had more.


----------

